# [open-Xchange] ça fonctionne ?

## sd44

salut

je me demandais si open-Xchange était toujours d'actualité, et si il y a des tutos à jour pour gentoo.

je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose dans portage (mise a part les services postfix, apache, tomcat etc ...)

je me lancerai bien là dedans mais pas avant quelques retour ou conseil gentoiste ...

alors si vous avez quelques chose a dire sur le sujet : lachez vous !

----------

## sd44

up !

personne n'utilise open-xchange sous gentoo ??

----------

## fb99

Salut, une petite recherche sur le forum te montera que plein gens, l'utilise, mais soit ils ne sont pas actuellement sur le forum, soit il ne parle pas français. Dans les premiers résultat.

HOWTO: Open-Xchange on Gentoo

et ensuite http://www.mikefetherston.ca/OX/OX_Install.pdf

le mieux c'est d'essayer, si tu as le temps, après tu partages ton expérience et tu compare avec les autres. Comme cela tu vois les difficultés, tu cherches des réponses, tu apprend beaucoup et tu progresses.

mes 0.000002 cents   :Wink: 

----------

## sd44

oui, c'est ce que j'ai fait, le post en question date de 2004, et les ebuild ont été arreté en 2006-2007.

ce qui me laisse penser que sur gentoo depuis il n'y a plus rien de sérieux.

----------

## fb99

ah ouais désolé, j'avais pas vu, j'avais oublié de regarder la date.

sinon, tu as vu la news sur linux fr  openChange c'est peut-être une bonne alternative et le plugin http://groups.google.com/group/funtoo-dev/browse_thread/thread/852b2b603f0a3fbb?fwc=1

sinon ce que je vois mais j'y connais ultra rien, jamais ni interressé ni testé, mais bon y'a un plugin pour evolution qui est encore valable, sinon tu peux récupérer un vieil ebuild là:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62197

Après je ne sais pas s'il marche. Sinon essaye peut-être de poser ta question sur le forum anglais ou cherche une alternative ou crée un nouveau post ou modifie ton titre -> ?? alternative à open-xchange ou ...

bon courage.

J'espère que tu n'avais pas mal pris ma réponse, sinon désolé  :Laughing: 

----------

## sd44

merci fb99 pour la news, 

apparement, d'après la news il n'y a pas d'autre alternative open source à exchange :

<code>

OpenChange Server est la seule solution de remplacement Open Source (licence type BSD) compatible avec les protocoles de Microsoft Exchange et compatible avec Microsoft Outlook (versions 2003 à 2010 incluses). 

</code>

Le seul problème c'est que ça a l'air mort sous gentoo ...

merci de ta contribution.

----------

